# PaintShop Photo Pro X3 - unable to enter serial number



## nekros111 (Dec 19, 2010)

I tried installing the software until I came to this point:


I tried entering the serial number into the field provided, but the text won't show up. It wouldn't even take in the text I tried to enter. I made sure the keyboard is working by typing in other software and applications. But somehow PSP installation window won't take in any text I entered.

In case you're asking, "ttan" is me. I paid for the software, and have the receipt to prove it. I tried getting help from Corel forum, but instead got accusations of stealing the software and then banned for comments they didn't like. I hope to get real help here.

Thank you.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Contact Corel support (not the forum) with proof of purchase and your serial number - http://www.corel.com/servlet/Satellite/us/en/Content/1152796555474

Phone: 1-877-582-6735 (Mon-Fri 9am-7pm EST)


----------

